# 2014 Flow Fuse AT



## emc19

Pics of your set up? I think this is gonna be my next binding for my park set up. Never had a step in before 

edit: Actually the Fuse-SE is what im looking at. Flow has them rated a bit softer than the GT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DasStugIII

Have a pair of fuse se 14s should be at my door today, I'll post pics and first impressions soon


----------



## surfinsnow

t21 said:


> I received my binding yesterday from evo after i ordered it monday:thumbsupfast shipping i say..)
> 
> Large size
> Mounted on my Status 158
> Boot size is 10.
> 
> First impression pulling out the box.. it's freaking light! much lighter than my old flow 5. The orange color did look nice on my board. Rode it yesterday and I LIKE IT! My board feels so much lighter now that when i try to initiate quick cross over turns it responds so quick i almost ate it a few times. I literally had to dial back and adjust accordingly. The construction of this binding is really good, the highback is more flexible compared to my NX2 so it felt weird when i push/pull it.It is still narrow for my 32 boots but mine is worn out from my NX2:laugh: The canted footbed on this is a one piece EVA foam pad from toe to heel, unlike the NX2 were the heel pad is built into the baseplate. Stiffness scale is rated at 8 but i think it's little less than that. I can definitely tell right away the responsiveness of my board BUT it could also be that it's so light, though i can feel it flex.
> 
> This binding was intended for my larger board for pow days but i might reconsider that, i think i will ride this more and see what happens...


I have Thirty Two's -- they have a wide profile for Flow bindings, but with some tweaking it's worth it. I was surprised how loose I could set my NXT FRX Flows and still get great response. I'm surprised you can feel that much flex. The FRX was the stiffest binding at the time, and it is seriously stiff, very responsive. It doesn't see that 8 out of 10 should give that much more flex. Is that Evo stiff? A flexi board with a stiff binding might be what you're feeling.


----------



## t21

surfinsnow said:


> I have Thirty Two's -- they have a wide profile for Flow bindings, but with some tweaking it's worth it. I was surprised how loose I could set my NXT FRX Flows and still get great response. I'm surprised you can feel that much flex. The FRX was the stiffest binding at the time, and it is seriously stiff, very responsive. It doesn't see that 8 out of 10 should give that much more flex. Is that Evo stiff? A flexi board with a stiff binding might be what you're feeling.


After riding my newer setup, it is not as soft that i thought it was. It felt the same as my NX2 (stiffness wise) but as i mentioned before this binding is much lighter. I am very happy with the Fuse AT,it will be my everyday binding. My board is somewhat a NS SL type board so i am not sure what the stiffness rating is on that board:dunno:


----------



## PalmerFreak

surfinsnow said:


> I have Thirty Two's -- they have a wide profile for Flow bindings, but with some tweaking it's worth it.


I had the same issue, it took me awhile to tweak my ThirtyTwo's to my NX2-RS bindings but they slide in/out OK. Just got a pair of Flow Talon Focus boots and they have a smaller profile and are really light - can't wait to get out on them next season


----------



## surfinsnow

PalmerFreak said:


> I had the same issue, it took me awhile to tweak my ThirtyTwo's to my NX2-RS bindings but they slide in/out OK. Just got a pair of Flow Talon Focus boots and they have a smaller profile and are really light - can't wait to get out on them next season


I don't know about the Talons, but I had some Flow "One" boots a few seasons back (laces, not boas). They were made to fit flow bindings, thats for sure! Perfect, super comfy, but they blew out halfway through my second season. Out of warranty, of course. I mean, the entire side seam just split wide open. I Gorilla glued it, duct taped it, you name it, and kept using them until the end of the season. The glue and tape would hold for a couple of day's riding, then split again (the Flow bindings held them in place and kept the snow out). It's a shame, because they were the most comfortable boots ever, and the low profile and heel indents made them the perfect companion to the Flow bindings. I hope you have better luck with your Talons!


----------



## PalmerFreak

surfinsnow said:


> I don't know about the Talons, but I had some Flow "One" boots a few seasons back (laces, not boas). They were made to fit flow bindings, thats for sure! Perfect, super comfy, but they blew out halfway through my second season. Out of warranty, of course. I mean, the entire side seam just split wide open. I Gorilla glued it, duct taped it, you name it, and kept using them until the end of the season. The glue and tape would hold for a couple of day's riding, then split again (the Flow bindings held them in place and kept the snow out). It's a shame, because they were the most comfortable boots ever, and the low profile and heel indents made them the perfect companion to the Flow bindings. I hope you have better luck with your Talons!


I saw your post about this in a different thread and it made me pause a bit before getting the Talon's but I've seen other posters speak highly of Flow boots so I pulled the trigger. I got a pretty good deal on them so if they don't hold up then I won't feel too bad about it - back to my trusty Burton SLX.


----------



## Boejoula

PalmerFreak said:


> I saw your post about this in a different thread and it made me pause a bit before getting the Talon's but I've seen other posters speak highly of Flow boots so I pulled the trigger. I got a pretty good deal on them so if they don't hold up then I won't feel too bad about it - back to my trusty Burton SLX.



Wanted to see how you liked this new setup? I'm new and looking into getting something similar (Fuse and Helios Focus).


----------



## PalmerFreak

I paired the Talon Focus boots with the Flow NX2-RS binding and they've been really good so far. The Talon boots are by far the best made and most comfortable boots I've ever owned. Great fit with the dual boa and zero heal lift. 

It takes a bit to get Flow bindings set up and bit more time to tweak them once you've had a chance to ride but they're well worth it in my opinion. 

The Talon's definitely fit the bindings better than my Burton SLX and Thirty Two Focus but I was thinking that it would be a big difference, however, that's not the case.


----------

